# How would this bizarre thought be classified?



## Theoretical (Feb 11, 2012)

A friend of a friend has gotten into this stuff. From my reading of it, it strikes me as mysticism, very new age, and in the occult? Any specific thoughts?



> Within spiritual traditions there has always been a target of reaching an ascended consciousness, where one makes the choices of their journey in the complete majesty of Freedom.
> 
> The term "Christ" is a latin translation of the hebraic word for "anointed", and denotes an consciousness that is anointed with the majesty of the spiritual nectar from "eternity".
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 11, 2012)

It reminds me of some of the hooey poured out here:
Aslan's Place


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 11, 2012)

This is very esoteric. I'd like to know what they did to discover this kind of secret knowledge, that encompasses all times and all different religions but was, however, unknown by everyone in the past and by members of all existing religions.

Also, they seem to have no systematic theology whatsoever, which means that they're probably an group whose worldview might contradict itself, as it's common in syncretic movements.

Besides that, their talk about several incarnations of a "collective conciousness" looks like a mimic of eastern religious views, which they mix with christian imagery and a little bit of mysticism.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 12, 2012)

New Age...which is really just old paganism...


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 13, 2012)

I would categorize that thinking as "suppressing the truth in unrighteousness" and though "they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they obecame futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened" or to be more concise "God hating".


----------



## hammondjones (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds like lightworker stuff. New age.


----------

